# Heute im ZDF (11 Uhr 15): Angebissen



## Thomas9904 (3. Oktober 2016)

*Heute im ZDF (11 Uhr 15): Angebissen​*
http://www.zdf.de/ZDF/zdfportal/pro...805b-7ffd-42c6-96ee-d0be8016f19c?doDispatch=1

Mit Guides und Kuttern auf der Ostsee um Rügen zum Dorschangeln....


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Heute im ZDF (11 Uhr 15): Angebissen*

nicht alles faktisch zu hundert Prozent - aber ohne Moralfingerchen, dafür versucht Motivation und Hintergründe etwas zu beleuchten, Stimmung getroffen, war nicht mal schlecht...

Auch schöne Bilder, grade auch die Unterwasserbilder..

Gut erklärt auch immer mit zurücksetzen oder behalten, da hat mal kein Schützer, PETAner oder Verbandler dazwischengequatscht!

Eigentlich hat nur ein bisschen Schietwetter, Wind und seekrank gefehlt ;-))

Hat mir (sehr gut) gefallen...


----------



## Ulli3D (3. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Heute im ZDF (11 Uhr 15): Angebissen*

War mal eine wirklich gute Reportage, Hut ab ZDF


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Heute im ZDF (11 Uhr 15): Angebissen*

Wenn ich das mit dem tendenziösen, anglerfeindlichen Schrott der letzten Angelsendungen vergleiche, die wir hier besprechen mussten (MDR-Sendung letztens, Hobby mit Haken vorher etc.), war das richtig wohltuend, absolut...


----------



## Windelwilli (3. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Heute im ZDF (11 Uhr 15): Angebissen*

Fand die Repo auch gut gemacht,   hätt gerne länger gehen dürfen. 

Gesendet von meinem E5823 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Franky (3. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Heute im ZDF (11 Uhr 15): Angebissen*

Ich werd mir das in der Mediathek mal ansehen.


----------



## raubfischboje (3. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Heute im ZDF (11 Uhr 15): Angebissen*

Gibt es von der Reportage auch eine Wiederholung?


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Heute im ZDF (11 Uhr 15): Angebissen*

30. 10.


----------



## Franky (3. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Heute im ZDF (11 Uhr 15): Angebissen*

Son Schiet! Gifft nich inne Medjathek...


----------



## Vanner (3. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Heute im ZDF (11 Uhr 15): Angebissen*

Gut gemachte Sendung ohne tendenziösen Beigeschmack. Hat mir gut gefallen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Heute im ZDF (11 Uhr 15): Angebissen*



Vanner schrieb:


> Gut gemachte Sendung ohne tendenziösen Beigeschmack. Hat mir gut gefallen.


Obs doch damit  zusammenhängt:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> da hat mal kein Schützer, PETAner oder Verbandler dazwischengequatscht!


Wissenschaftler wollten auch nicht den Erklärbär machen, keine moralisch/ethischen Besserangler, einfach nur Angeln gezeigt...

Einzig die Musik war net so meines ;-)) (aber wenn ich schon mal gar nix mehr zu meckern hätte )..

Bin dabei und will mal rausfinden, wer die Dame ist, die den Film gedreht hat.


----------



## UMueller (3. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Heute im ZDF (11 Uhr 15): Angebissen*

Auch das geht  Eine Sendung die mal pro Angler ist. In den anderen Dokus hatte ich den Eindruck das man sich als Angler eher schämen sollte bzw. irgendwie rechtfertigen müsste. Mit Tierquälerei, Schmerz der Fische, catch and release, Lust am Töten, Machtausübung, gar noch mit Gewässerverschmutzung sah man sich konfrontiert.
Aber diesmal pro Angeln, pro Angler #6#6#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Heute im ZDF (11 Uhr 15): Angebissen*

Bei den anderen Sendungen waren halt Verbandler und Wissenschaft beteiligt...


----------



## Rxlxhx (3. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Heute im ZDF (11 Uhr 15): Angebissen*

Leider nicht gesehen,und in der Mediathek gibts die Reportage auch nicht. Hat wohl wieder mit Urheberrechten zu tun. Schade eigentlich.


MfG Rilehx


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Heute im ZDF (11 Uhr 15): Angebissen*

seeeeehr schade - Wiederholung am 30.10.,


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Heute im ZDF (11 Uhr 15): Angebissen*

Erfreuliche Nachrichten, ich habe Kontakt aufgenommen mit Frau Bleßmann, die den Film gemacht hatte.

Sie ist Leiterin vom ZDF-Landesstudio MV in Schwerin

Zum Thema Wiederholungen und/oder Mediathek schrieb sie, dass es Probleme gab wegen des Feiertagprogramms , den Film in die mediathek zu stellen sie nun dran arbeite. 
Außerdem wird er nach der Erstausstrahlung nun sicher häufig wiederholt. Zum ersten Mal bei zdf.info am 30.10. leider 8:30 Uhr !!! Aber die Folgetermine werden sicher freundlicher.

Das für euch alle zur Info.......


----------

